# Mini E-Revo Compared to Hyper Mini STe



## makakoa808 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thought I'd compare the Mini Hyper STe and Mini E-Revo incase someone was deciding between the two.

I would imagine the Hyper Mini STe is the only 4 wheel drive Mini RC out there that can give the Mini E-revo any real competition.

On The left is my Mini LST with RCCustomzone Single Servo extended chassis.
also has the toyz wide track conversion kit. 
(I know it does not compare with the Hyper Mini STe and Mini E-Revo, just thought I'd throw it in there)
Center is the Hyper Mini STe, On the Right is the Mini E-Revo.









As you can see by the pic the Hyper Mini STe is only slightly bigger then the Mini E-revo. But with the slight size difference you can add a big difference in power. Such as a 1:10th scale motor (I have a brushless 1/10 scale VXL motor mounted on there) and you can add a bigger battery such as the one I have a 3 cell 5400 mah Lipo Venom battery. The draw back in being bigger is weight.

The way there built is also very different. The Mini E-Revo a molded plastic chassis which is very durable, and the hyper Mini STe has an aluminum chassis which is also very durable. Both are very well built and very durable.

There both Mini's but are two very different vehicles.

More comparison pics below.
Tire Size: Hyper Mini STe on left Mini E-Revo on right.









Width: Mini E-Revo on top Hyper Mini STe on bottom.


----------

